# Try something new each week



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

For 2009, I plan on trying something new each week. It will make my life more interesting and some of the things I do might force me into social situations. They could be trying new foods, new hobbies, going to new places, etc. They will be planned. Things that just happen to me randomly will not count for this. I'm starting tomorrow.

Happy New Years!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 1: I'm eating an asian pear, for the first time, right now. It's alright. Tastes a lot like a normal pear. Maybe slightly sweeter.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

good goal. I read in some book that participating in an activity just once gives you 80-90% of the information you need to converse on it effectively. Doing a broad range of activities, even if only a few times each, will help you relate to a wide variety of people. best of luck!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. I'm trying to think of some ideas that are more social. All I have come up with so far are things like going to new resturants, etc


----------



## snowfly (Dec 14, 2008)

Although this is way out there I think I'd like to try it someday and maybe you can too lol. 

Go out to eat at a fast food restaurant (I hate them myself but subway isn't bad) every now and then and look for someone friendly who is also eating alone and might want some company.. go up to them and ask if you can eat with them. If it gets awkward I'd just be honest and explain why I did it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good idea, but I doubt I would have the nerve to do that. It is something that I have never done though. Maybe if I'm feeling more confident, I'll give it a try. I wish you luck with trying that yourself. If you can become confident doing something like that, it probably would be a big help with your sa.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 2: Tried a new Mexican restaurant. I thought it would be a fast food type place(previous resturant was), but it turned out to be a sit-down type restaurant. I was a little nervous going to this type of restaurant on my own, but I went through with it. I was the youngest customer there, so that made me feel even more out of place. The food was good. I liked their chicken quesadillas enough, that I did a take out order later that week.

Week 3: Tried some Botan Rice Candy today. It didn't seem that different from a mild tasting Laffy Taffy. The inner wrapper that is edible and melts in your mouth was kind of interesting though.


----------



## spiff_27 (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent idea! Maybe i will try something like that!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 4: I ate at my college's cafeteria for the first time. I was a little confused about how things worked and bumbled around a bit. I encountered students from some of my old classes when I was leaving. A group of them called me over to their table on my way out. I had the feeling that I was being used for their amusement, because I act so awkwardly. At least I can cross this off the list of things that I have never done.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 5: Cooked with fresh parsley a few times. Was too busy to think of anything more interesting.

Week 6: Walked a new section of trail. The township built the trail through private property because they owned the dike and obtained an easement for access to it. There were no tresspassing signs everywhere, even where the trail signs said you were allowed to go. While walking the drive, that led to the trail, I encountered a few hunters that lived there. I didn't talk to them, but I would imagin they weren't happy about the situation(can't blame them). The trail wasn't that great anyway. All of the houses and oil wells took away any natural feel.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 7: Walked a paved trail to the State Park. It was my first time walking that trail. There was some kind of winter festival going on. A lot of kids were all over the place. One of the park rangers offered me some popcorn. 

Week 8: Checked out a large thift store in my area. There really wasn't anything of interest for me. I tried to check out the sporting goods section. It was in kind of an alcove at the back of the store. There was a girl around my age back there. It was kind of cramped and I felt socially anxious, so I didn't bother to check it out. I left the store after only about 5 minutes.

Week 9: Went with my dad to get some perch dinners from the local chapter of the American Legion. They were selling fish dinners for Lent. My family doesn't celebrate Lent, but we like perch  We chose to do a pickup order instead of staying and eating.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I need to do this too. It'll keep life from getting stale.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

Well seems to me that you only list extraordinary events of the week here and not rather new things that you plan to do because you want to experience new things and try completly unkown. Give yourself a mental kick please, get going


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

> I need to do this too. It'll keep life from getting stale.


It does. You should give it a try. It can be hard to think of new ideas though.



Dothan said:


> Well seems to me that you only list extraordinary events of the week here and not rather new things that you plan to do because you want to experience new things and try completly unkown. Give yourself a mental kick please, get going


Everything listed is something I haven't done before. Example: before going last week, I had never been in an American Legion. I only list them after I have completed them. Thanks for trying to motivate me, though  I am finding it hard to continue this sometimes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Great thread sly.

This week I'll ask a girl from uni to lunch today or a movie next Tuesday. I've found I am a lot more comfortable talking to this girl than most other people. (I'm only interested in her as friends.) I got her number last week so thats also a first in about 5 or so years I think (as far as asking a girl for her number in person goes).

[Result: Hmm well I asked her if she wanted to have lunch, but she wasn't in town that day. She said it would be nice and to remind her another time.]


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck mind_games. Crongrats on getting a phone number! I might try something like that for one of my new things. At the moment, I'm not feeling confident enough. I've heard horror stories, but I might try something like craig's list.


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

This is awesome, I might have to steal your idea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go right ahead  Post on here if you want


----------



## NewUser (Mar 4, 2009)

Last week, I sat and talked with two foreign exchange students in the university cafeteria. I was surprised at how friendly they were!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Great job New User!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 10: Bought alcoholic beverages at a liquor store for the first time. I have drank a few times before, but have never purchased alcoholic drinks. I always get nervous when people ask me for my ID, but I went through with it. I bought some Smirnoff Ice.

Week 11: This morning I replied to an online personal ad for the first time. I don't really feel prepared for dating, but I will not make any progress if I don't take a first step. I'm ashamed of being somewhat overweight, but I guess the opinion of anyone who would judge me solely on that should not matter. She seemed like a nice person and not a scammer/bot. I guess I'll find out


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 12: Posted my first ad trying to find friends on craigslist. Seems like I'm really desperate to find out if the horror stories about craigslist are true  I would have prefered to try something else new, but I remembered this goal after it was too late to do anything else.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome goal! I think I might try this out too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks GreenLantern! give it a try

Week 13: Tried a peanut butter and banana sandwich. I was sick so I'm not really sure how I felt about the taste. My mom also had one and she wasn't impressed  From what I've just read online, it sounds like I should have fried them.

Week 14: Donated a couple of dollars to a Lion's Club member, who was collecting at traffic interestections. I received a little paper thing saying that I donated.


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

This is such a good idea! Keep it up!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try


----------



## CutieBoots (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like you're keeping up! As you know, some of these threads on boards go dead when the person gives up, and that's understandable, but it's inspiring to see you still going!! I know it's hard. 

I want to do this, but on a budget, haha. a very limited budget.


----------



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the OP's idea of trying something new every week. I feel that one of my biggest battles with social anxiety is challenging myself to "try" something new yet I am finally starting to do it. I want my life to change for the better. My ultimate goal is to get a job and maintain the job. I realize my difficulty was with social anxiety feeling afraid of being around people. I have this tendency to "think" of really good ideas and only this year have I decided to "execute" these ideas. A few weeks ago I went to the barber for the first time because I just felt like I should. I wanted to get over that fear.Last month I started to attend a social anxiety support group. Also, this week I had an appoinment with a psychologist for an assessment. A few weeks ago I decided to go see a movie by myself. I want change in my life. The next goal of mine is to go to a bar by myself.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 15: Walked a small marsh trail. The length of the trail was disappointing. There were some young people near the end of the trail. I forced myself to walk to the end, even though I was a little nervous.

Week 16: I made plaster copies of animal footprints. This was something that I have always wanted to try. First, I practiced on some footprints from my dogs. Later, I went out to an old muddy road that leads to the bay. I was able to make copies of deer and turkey footprints. I also made copies of the footprints from two unknown small animals(will need to check a wildlife footprint book). Being out there made me nervous to the point of being shaky. It was a remote area and appeared to be a popular party spot. I saw no one, but I was worried about being harassed because I was taking so long(hour +). Social anxiety is great 



CutieBoots said:


> Looks like you're keeping up! As you know, some of these threads on boards go dead when the person gives up, and that's understandable, but it's inspiring to see you still going!! I know it's hard.
> 
> I want to do this, but on a budget, haha. a very limited budget.


I might end up running out of ideas, but I'll give it my best  You should give it a try. I've been having trouble with the budget thing. Seems like most of the things, I have tried, involve spending at least a little money.



Jordanmorrissey said:


> I like the OP's idea of trying something new every week. I feel that one of my biggest battles with social anxiety is challenging myself to "try" something new yet I am finally starting to do it. I want my life to change for the better. My ultimate goal is to get a job and maintain the job. I realize my difficulty was with social anxiety feeling afraid of being around people. I have this tendency to "think" of really good ideas and only this year have I decided to "execute" these ideas. A few weeks ago I went to the barber for the first time because I just felt like I should. I wanted to get over that fear.Last month I started to attend a social anxiety support group. Also, this week I had an appoinment with a psychologist for an assessment. A few weeks ago I decided to go see a movie by myself. I want change in my life. The next goal of mine is to go to a bar by myself.


Congrats on what you have accomplished! Going to a bar by yourself sounds like a great challenge. I would like to try that one myself, but I think it would be too much for me at the moment. I don't really fit in well with the bar crowd.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice job with the plaster copies of foot prints Sky. Sounds like fun. Hey maybe you should put some pics up of the copies as an album? We can have a go at trying to identify the unknown footprints. My guess is a lepricon or a garden gnome


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

> My guess is a lepricon or a garden gnome


Exactly! Maybe, I'll post pics sometime.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 17: Mailed a letter from my mailbox. I had never done this before. 

Week 18: Shopped at a meat market that I had never been in before. I'm nervous about going in new shops, especially smaller ones where I can't just blend in. I bought some beef sticks. A coworker had once brought in some beef sticks from this shop.

Not even half way yet  I'm starting to run low on ideas. I'll probably need to start doing more social activites to finish this goal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 19: Called Social Phobics Anonymous. I've called in a few times but haven't said anything during the support group.

Week 20: Tried a new pizza place. I placed a pickup order. The pizza was ok, nothing special. I liked that they had chicken as a topping, though.

The best thing about trying something new each week, is that it forces me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This sounds pretty fun  I enjoyed reading your updates. I might try to do something similar but I'm afraid I don't have enough ideas.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Veron. I'm starting to run out of ideas myself

Week 21: Walked a new section of trail. It was actually the same trail as the one from Week 7. I just headed in the opposite direction from the parking lot this time. I had to walk through a residential area before I found where the trail continued. There were a lot of bikers on this section. I was the only walker. I didn't finish this section of trail, but it took me through a lot of areas that I wasn't familiar with.

I'm still working on week 22


----------



## Mopatop (May 30, 2009)

*Nice thread!*

Hi there, I am a new member. I wanted to say that this is a really inspiring thread with nice ideas. I wouldn't worry so much about your activities being ordinary or dull. For me, having social anxiety has made even dull things challenging sometimes and little victories feel very important. I hope you manage to keep it up.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to SAS, Mopatop! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 22: Checked out a nearby flea market. Walked through, but there wasn't much that interested me. It's been awhile since I actually went, but I don't recall being overly nervous. Might have worried a little about running into someone that I know.

Week 23: Went ot Mackinac Island. This was a great challenge for my SA. There were people everywhere. I wasn't anxious for most of the visit. Taking pictures around people was the only thing that made me nervous. I continued to take them, though  Spent much of the time bike riding around the island with my dad. Motor vehicles are not allowed on the island, except for special cases. Also went in a butterfly house(small greenhouse with live butterflies) and a lot of gift shops.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. You're not prying  It just seemed like an interesting idea to try new things and I thought some of these might also be beneficial to overcoming my sa. Continuing is becoming hard. I'm running out of ideas. I only have about five ideas remaining. Sometimes the pressure of having to do something before the deadline helps me to come up with new ideas. I'm not sure if it has become easier. I think it is helping my SA, though. It forces me to go out into social situations. Some of these things I would have never tried if it had not been for this goal. My SA has caused me to put off doing new things for this goal that make me more nervous. Running low on ideas has been forcing me to try things that push me farther out of my comfort zone.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Also went in a butterfly house(small greenhouse with live butterflies) and a lot of gift shops.


Ooh, sounds like fun! I went to one before but it didn't have that many butterflies, hehe.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This one was kind of small, so it also didn't have many butterflies. There were other insects too, but nothing really special. The greenhous had some quail also. Was my first time seeing quail in real life. I have some pics, but I don't know if I'll be able to upload them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 24: Went fishing at small lake. The small lake is in a park and also has a swimming area. I've been to this park a few times before, but have never fished. I only caught a small bullhead. Saturday and Sunday are part of Michigan's free fishing weekend, so there were a lot of fishermen around the lake. Probably would have been more beneficial to fish near others, but I chose to go off on my own. Many teens passed me on the trail that went around the lake. This made me nervous, but I stood my ground and continued to fish. The park also has an area where you can skate, skateboard, bike, etc. As I was packing up at my car someone asked me if they could borrow a knife to open a pack of wheels. I lent him my knife and talked a little. I wasn't too nervous.

I've been having a problem with this goal. Sometimes, I have two new things that line up in the same week. It is becoming kind of ridiculous to go out of my way to avoid doing the second thing in the same week. So for now on, I might do some of my ideas for new things early.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week 25: Went fishing on a pier in lake Huron. I rained earlier, so I thought I wouldn't be able to go. I only caught a goby. There were a lot of people because, it was still free fishing weekend. I beat everyone to the best spot on the pier. It was the only place where you didn't need to stand on slippery rocks. I saw an older man fishing on some of the rocks and offered to let him fish next to me, but he declined. The pier was an hour from where I live, but I met some guys from the same city. They seemed suprised to see someone there from the same city. I was a little anxious, but I think I did ok with the conversation.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Fishing is fun. When my brother and I first went fishing we had no idea what we were doing; there were some older men there and they actually laughed at us  But it was all in fun. There were also some kind folks there who gave us useful tips.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad you found some people who helped you Veron  I learned fishing on my own, so I can relate to what that's like. I made so many mistakes when I was younger. They're kind of funny when I look back now :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 26: Talked to a SAS member on the phone. She was the first person I've talked to from online. I was very nervous at first, but I'm sure we both felt that way. Later that week I talked to another member as a part of my goal in the "Voice" topic. Really enjoyed having a chance to talk to both members 

New 27: Met up with one of the members that I talked to on the phone. I arrived a little early and was very nervous. I had a problem with nervous sweating, but was able to get it mostly under control before she arrived. Glad I brought some paper towels  We only had a short meeting, but I enjoyed the experience. I had some trouble thinking of things to say. It was difficult for both of us, so I'm sure she understood. Meeting up with someone from online has been my biggest victory against SA.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, that's awesome!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've basically cancled the weekly format. I still plan to do at least 53 new things.

New 28: Joined Netflix. I've never used online DVD rental before. I was tempted not to count this one, because it is not very social. I did end up calling customer service to ask a question, though.

New 29: Walked part of a trail that I've never walked before. It was in a state game area and was mostly intended for hunters. I plan to go back sometime this year.


----------



## Zimm (Jul 7, 2009)

NewUser said:


> Last week, I sat and talked with two foreign exchange students in the university cafeteria. I was surprised at how friendly they were!


I dont mean this in any aggressive way, but dont get you're hopes too high up.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 30: I'm using the computers at the semi-new public library for the first time. It's a great exposure exercise, because I'm nervous posting on SAS around strangers. I was sweating at first, but now it's under control. I had planned to try this eventually, but I was actually pushed into by circumstance. I won't be able to connect to the internet at home for awhile.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 31: Walked a few roads that I had not walked before. Stopped by my old high school during the walk. Not the most uplifting thing, but I reflected on many of the bad experiences I had there. While walking I also found a new wooded trail and walked it to its end. 

New 32: Went fishing at a new location on a river. I went with my friend who was on leave from the army. It had been years since the last time I saw him. I didn't catch any fish on the river, but I had caught some bluegill earlier at a state park. He caught a smallmouth bass. We gave the bass to a family that was fishing and wanted it for food.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 33: Bought my first laptop.

New 34: Did the 10 day free trial for World of Warcraft. It was a fun game. Spent tons of time on it and took part in a couple of groups. Didn't subscribe because it was taking up too much of my time. I felt that if I paid for a subscription, I'd feel even more obligated to play. It was fun exploring the fantasy world, but I really want to learn to enjoy the wonders in the real world. Not subscribing upset the friend who gave me the referal, but I need to do what I think is best for me. 

New 35: Went magnet fishing at a new location this morning. Magnet fishing is a kind of treaure hunting where you throw out a powerful magnet attached to a rope into a body of water. Most stuff comes up rusty, but ocassionally you find something interesting(For example, I once pulled in a working l.e.d. flashlight). This time I went to a local park with a marina and a boat launch. I only pulled in junk and ended up snagging something too big and lost my magnet  I think I'm going to retire from magnet fishing because it draws too much attention to myself(problem with sa  ), it's messier than metal detecting, and most of the finds are not worth the trouble.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried pear cider for the first time this week. A bit bleah.

Still ordering drinks at the bar by myself. Perhaps next week, I shall try alcoholism.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

These might not all be in order. Also think I might have missed one or two. Have gotten a bit off track with this goal

New 36: Played Ouija board with someone else for the first time. Lonelioness was interested, So I brought it with me on our meetup. Was a challenge for my sa, especially with a girl :blush, holding the planchette(part that moves). Got a lot of gibberish at first, but did get some interesting messages later on.

New 37: Walked a new section of nature trail. It is at a park by the college I go to. Not really much to say. I just discovered a new section I had never seen before and decided to walk it. Was through a grassy field and led back to the main trail.

New 38: Took an astronomy class and got to see my college's mini planetarium for the first time. I've been to bigger planetariums, but this was interesting because it was built right into a classroom. It probably is about the size of an average living room. There are no built in seats and we had to all group close together.

New 39: Used my college's Fitness Center for the first time. Was part of a walking class I chose to take. Have used a lot of the exercise machines, but not the pool. Felt awkward because I wasn't sure how to use some of the machines.

New 40: I'm in my first relationship ever with Lonelioness  Never thought anything like this would happen. She has also helped me greatly with feeling more comfortable with myself 

New 41: Tried morel mushrooms for the first time. Made a friend in my walking class. He is really into mushroom hunting and a few other things. I expressed an interest in mushroom hunting and followed him a few times that he hunted during walking class(teacher let us do our own thing). One day he brought in a bag of dried morels for me to try. After hydrating them for 24 hrs they were pretty good cooked in butter. Also have joined a Morel message board that he moderates on.

New 42: Tried a monster energy drink. Chose the kaos flavor to try. Was alright, but I didn't really like the after taste.

New 43: Picked clover as a wild edible for the first time today. Read from multiple sources that they were ok as long as they were not fermented. Tried a few small leaves. Either wasn't much flavor or they were too small to notice. Wanted to try something more exciting, but most wild edibles seem to be out of season. Picked a bad time of year to get interested in wild edibles lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 44 - Tried a batter fried dandelion flower. Cause of the late season I could find only one. Had read that they were good. Was hard to taste the flower head with the batter though. Plan to try again next spring when dandelions are easier to come by.

New 45 - Tried pine needle tea. Collected the fresh needles myself from white pines in a forest at my college. Tried to make it twice. Both times it didn't have much flavor. On the second attempt I thought it might have tasted a little like green tea. Supposedly pine needle tea is good for vitamin C.

Think I'm done with wild edibles for the year, but was nice to get a chance to try a few despite regaining interest so late in the year 

New 46 - Purchased foreign currency from a bank. Picked up Canadian currency for my trip to Niagara Falls tomorrow. First bank didn't have any, so they sent me to another branch. This one had it but I waited for a long time. They were having trouble finding out the conversion rate or something. Proud of myself that I didn't start nervous sweating despite the long awkward wait.


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

I only discovered this thread today and I have to say that this idea is awesome :yes I think I should make it my next year's resolution to do something like this. If nothing else, I'll end up trying many new foods


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that dandelion flowers were edible. Although my mom sometimes made salads using dandelion leaves. As for other wild edibles, I love nettle soup - although nettle can be tricky to pick


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies



ninka said:


> I only discovered this thread today and I have to say that this idea is awesome :yes I think I should make it my next year's resolution to do something like this. If nothing else, I'll end up trying many new foods


Good luck  Know I resorted to food a lot of the time lol



veron said:


> Wow, I didn't know that dandelion flowers were edible. Although my mom sometimes made salads using dandelion leaves. As for other wild edibles, I love nettle soup - although nettle can be tricky to pick


I've heard of cooking stinging nettles. I've been kind of nervous about the idea of trying, but maybe I will sometime 



max4225 said:


> Do you think dandilion flowers would be good sautéd with a little paprika? I think I'll grow some in the greenhouse. If I can track down some dandilion seeds. They're tricky to find this time of year.


Not sure. You should give it a try though


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 47: Went through customs for the first time at the Canadian border on my own. Was a great test for my sa. I've gone through customs before when traveling with my parents, but was never very nervous. Was very different when I was doing answering the questions of the customs agent myself. 

Was very nervous when I was asked questions by the first Canadian customs agent. Was nervous so I answered one question "um, yeah". The customs guy got annoyed and said "It's Yes or no, not um yea."

The Niagara Falls and Port Huron US customs agents both searched my car trunk. Wonder if I was picked on because I was young. Made me very nervous, especially the first time, but I survived and I think I did pretty good 

New 48: I drove through a foreign country for the first time. Traveled from Sarnia, Ontario to Niagara Falls, Ontario. Had a chance to purchase fast food a few times with Canadian currency, but mostly just drove. Learned that Ontario had French radio stations. Never knew that. Was hard at first getting used to km per hour instead of mph lol

New 49: Rented a motel room for the first time. Got sa practice checking in, checking out, and calling the front desk a few times to ask questions.

New 50: Had my first kiss  Liked it  Think I'm more of a huger though. Have come a long way with my sa and germaphobia to be able to kiss a girl.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

maybe its time to invite someone to do one of these activities with you, different person each time....might be a way to keep switching it up. just an idea, and great post by the way


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Really enjoyed visit  Alot of firsts for me too and enjoyed them all


----------



## Maaila (Nov 2, 2009)

Reading your thread has been really encouraging for me. It's great how little things that you did have eventually led to big changes. It shows that all you need is a certain momentum. I've kinda lost my momentum at the moment so doing things that spark up my SA is verrrry difficult.

Keep on going! :clap


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Really like this thread, so inspiring


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

New 51: Tried fried frog legs. Were pretty good. Seemed like a mix between fish and chicken.

New 52: Tried both tanking and healing for the first time on World of Warcraft. Basically tanking is where you aggravate the monsters in the game and take damage from them, so they don't kill the other members in your party. A healer helps to keep the tank from dying. Is stressful because you are the center of attention and if you lose aggro on the monsters it can cause your whole party to die(people like to blame the tank and healer when things go wrong  ). Was really nervous the first time I tanked but lonelioness was sweet and talked to me on the phone  . Tanked a bunch of other times and was also stressful but didn't have many problems. First time I was healer I by accident looted a quest item I wasn't supposed to and my party got pissed at me and someone called me a retard  . Despite being upset I continued healing until it was over. Know this was online, but some online things seem to bother my sa a lot.

Did 52 new things  Was fun going for this goal. Thanks to everyone who replied  Glad a lot of people found this thread encouraging  do think doing this goal helped me a lot


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, so this is over. 52 new things. Well, congrats for following through with this big goal! I found your updates interesting to read.


----------



## A nonymous (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, awesome thread. I'm reinventing myself for 2010 and this is a cool idea.


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

hi slylikeafox 
last year, i threatened to use this awesome idea of yours and make it my new year's resolution. and i did! would you mind if i continued to post to this thread my "new things"? :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope wouldn't mind Ninka  go ahead


----------

